# DecalBoy?



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

Anything of the sort exist?


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

http://decalboy.com/
But what does that have to do with the Kindle??


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Not that I'm aware of. Decalgirl seems to take care of the skins for both guys and girls. There are a couple of other suppliers of skins that are found on Amazons site.

EDIT NOTE: I wasn't aware of that site, but they don't seem to do skins for the Kindle.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kevin63 said:


> EDIT NOTE: I wasn't aware of that site, but they don't seem to do skins for the Kindle.


Yes, it looks like they are all for vehicles.

L


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

I wasn't even aware there was a site. I was just wondering if there was a more masculine decal site. I can't help notice that DecalGirl's emblem has breasts...I assumed it was off limits for men.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

cjpatrick said:


> I wasn't even aware there was a site. I was just wondering if there was a more masculine decal site. I can't help notice that DecalGirl's emblem has breasts...I assumed it was off limits for men.


On the contrary, it seems like that would be a draw for men.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I've checked out that site before since there is always so much talk about DecalGirl. I actually wonder what the male/female ratio is for DecalGirl since they have automatically excluded the male gender... sort of.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't think the presence of girly parts makes it for girls only LOL. But there seems to be more masculine skins from this site

http://www.3acp.com/3acp.htm


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

They definitely have some cool skins. Unfortunately I only have Kindle 1. I got mine about three weeks before the Kindle 2 announcement. Which was upsetting at first. I understand the notion that electronics are constantly being updated, but usually the consumer is notified well enough in advance to make the decision whether or not to wait....I'm sorry, wrong thread for that, wrong rant.


I love my Kindle 1. I really do.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

DawnOfChaos said:



> I don't think the presence of girly parts makes it for girls only LOL. But there seems to be more masculine skins from this site
> 
> http://www.3acp.com/3acp.htm


I like some of the skins on this site. I haven't heard of this one before. Has anyone used these? Are they as good / better / different than decalgirl?


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

I would think that DecalGirl's emblem having breasts would mean that they want men to be drawn to them


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

DawnOfChaos said:


> I don't think the presence of girly parts makes it for girls only LOL. But there seems to be more masculine skins from this site
> 
> http://www.3acp.com/3acp.htm


Oh my stars!!!! I am not a skull person, so a few of these were not my taste, but I have to tell you that I think the majority of them are GORGEOUS!!!! Do you have any experience with these skins? Are they the same or similar quality as decalgirl? I HAVE to have one...no kidding but one of them looks like the Louis Vuitton multicolor logo...could be a sister to it for sure. Please, do tell if you know about the quality...I may order one anyway just to see but they are really beautiful! So vibrant...the colors are amazing!


----------



## Bulimic Cannibal (Mar 18, 2009)

I had the same issue with most of the skins I found being too girly for my taste. I was glad to find the 3acp.com site, because it had some skins that were more to my taste.

Here's what I ended up with, and I've very happy with the result.



















B.C.


----------



## srmalloy (Mar 3, 2009)

From flipping through the various designs at 3acp.com, it appears that between a third and a half of them are "wrap-around" images, too, where the design on the front wraps around the right side of the Kindle and continues on the back (as two separate pieces, not a continuous single skin), which creates an interesting effect. They also have a full-custom option where you provide the artwork; I sent them email last night asking if they had templates for positioning and cropping the art to take out guesswork in laying out a custom skin; I'll have to wait until I get home to see if they replied.


----------



## AndrewD2 (Oct 30, 2008)

wow, i really like some of those, but I have a K1 so  they won't work, but maybe someday I'll have something to dress up my Kindle


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Bulimic Cannibal said:


> I had the same issue with most of the skins I found being too girly for my taste. I was glad to find the 3acp.com site, because it had some skins that were more to my taste.
> 
> Here's what I ended up with, and I've very happy with the result.
> 
> ...


That is one of the ones I saw I think. Really pretty...oh wait, maybe not pretty...ummmm, masculine 



srmalloy said:


> From flipping through the various designs at 3acp.com, it appears that between a third and a half of them are "wrap-around" images, too, where the design on the front wraps around the right side of the Kindle and continues on the back (as two separate pieces, not a continuous single skin), which creates an interesting effect. They also have a full-custom option where you provide the artwork; I sent them email last night asking if they had templates for positioning and cropping the art to take out guesswork in laying out a custom skin; I'll have to wait until I get home to see if they replied.


Hi there - Welcome to Kindleboards! That is interesting that they will allow you to customize like that... 



AndrewD2 said:


> wow, i really like some of those, but I have a K1 so they won't work, but maybe someday I'll have something to dress up my Kindle


Welcome! In the meantime, you could probably find something on decalgirl that will hold you over  No pressure, just encouragement


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh, and I just ordered a very girly skin from this site...it's blue with flowers...I can't figure out how to post a picture...it seems they do not allow it...it is SK-134.jpg...anyway, i'll keep fiddling with it and see if I can get it to work.  

So, this just goes to show that girl and boy skins can be found at both sites


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow, they have a lot of beautiful designs on that site.  I see much more that I like there than on decalgirl.  Kind of wish I had waited to purchase mine now!  Well, it will give me some to look forward to in the future.  Someone let us know if they are the same quality as decalgirl when you get one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

DawnOfChaos said:


> I don't think the presence of girly parts makes it for girls only LOL. But there seems to be more masculine skins from this site
> 
> http://www.3acp.com/3acp.htm


Unfortunately, that site, like every other skin site except DecalGirl, snubs Kindle 1 owners.


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

I received an email from them today that says they are putting K1 skins on their site this weekend.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Reyn said:


> I received an email from them today that says they are putting K1 skins on their site this weekend.


Really? Great news! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Actually they're up right now.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I have a question for all of you browsing the 3acp site (particularly the guys).  Do you think there is enough of a market for all the skulls?  I realize there are a lot of the flowery ones, but it seems like most of the 'masculine' ones involve some type of skull.  What do you think?

I also wanted to mention they have put up quite a few more K2 skins since yesterday.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Does anyone have experience with both 3acp & DecalGirl?

I'm familiar with DecalGirl and was wondering if 3acp is the same quality - similar vinyl, durable, removes without leaving gunk?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh man, I justified staying away from this site because they didn't have K1 skins.  I just went through the whole slide show and this is not good......I may have to start my very own "Skin of the Month" club or maybe "Skin of the Week" if I got everything I like from 3acp and DecalGirl....just not good, not good, not good at all.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

kim said:


> Does anyone have experience with both 3acp & DecalGirl?
> 
> I'm familiar with DecalGirl and was wondering if 3acp is the same quality - similar vinyl, durable, removes without leaving gunk?


3acp is very high qualtiy and removes with no mess or residue.  I had one of their skins on my netbook.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

I ended up getting this one. I think it will look great with the purple Roof of Heaven cover I have coming from Oberon.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> 3acp is very high qualtiy and removes with no mess or residue.  I had one of their skins on my netbook.


I can't wait to try them. I just need to wait some time for the DecalGirl skin to get "old"


----------



## mpetrides (Mar 22, 2009)

Take a look at DecalGirl's Stand Alone.  Nothing girly about it.  There are a number of others, too. Golden Gate and Abduction come immediately to mind.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi all - there are actually two threads going on right now about this site. the other one is entitled 'Has anyone ever tried this seller for skins?'. I posted some pictures there, but thought I would return to the original thread that told me about this seller...thanks, by the way, because I LOVE my new skin. Here are some pics...I think the quality is great...I've had both decalgirl and this one and I think they are both similar quality. the thing I love about this seller, besides the incredible colors and prints, is the way the skins go on. after i realized that i should put them on starting on the right side first, they were a cinch. Much easier than decalgirl. they come on a plastic sheet and you line them up using the sheet...all the button covers go on at the same time...and once it's all lined up, you stick it down, smooth it out, and remove the plastic sheet. I should have taken pictures during application, but didn't think of it  oh well...here it is...


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Very pretty skin- I like it!


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

DawnOfChaos said:


> I have a question for all of you browsing the 3acp site (particularly the guys). Do you think there is enough of a market for all the skulls? I realize there are a lot of the flowery ones, but it seems like most of the 'masculine' ones involve some type of skull. What do you think?
> 
> I also wanted to mention they have put up quite a few more K2 skins since yesterday.


It's not my thing, but I'm sure someone likes it.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

DawnOfChaos said:


> I have a question for all of you browsing the 3acp site (particularly the guys). Do you think there is enough of a market for all the skulls? I realize there are a lot of the flowery ones, but it seems like most of the 'masculine' ones involve some type of skull. What do you think?
> 
> I also wanted to mention they have put up quite a few more K2 skins since yesterday.


I have noticed that some of the skull designs are not necessarily "masculine". Like pink with wings a red bleeding heart a skull ,skulls and hearts or a skull with pink wings and butterflies.

Personally I like some of the very detailed Asian inspired designs like 13, 57 & 83


----------

